# Dungeon Cell Completed with Video



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The original purpose of this project was to just block off the end of our hallway for our party. It then took on a life of its own. When I began to expand the display I decided to see how low I could keep the cost. My requirements were that I wanted a dungeon cell with a corpsed skeleton that was animated and had triggered sound. With the help of many members of the board including Fritz42 who designed the VLC picaxe board that controls the head movement servo, Otaku who designed the board to use and trigger the audio board, Stolloween for his foam painting hints and Jaybo for sharing his rusting technique, and everyone that offered suggestions on how to make improvements, it came together under budget. The entire display cost under $125 which included everything although a few items like the skulls on the floor, the colored light bulbs and the manacles were garage sale finds. 
I'm so grateful for all those here that are willing to share their ideas and expertise to help everyone make Halloween the best it can be!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's going to freak some people out! Nice work.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking prop.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job on this.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job. 
Would love to see some close-up deatil pics, please.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT job on that!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is cool, very nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The entire scene looks great, Halstaff, and how wonderful of the generous board members to assist you in this project!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great scene! Love it!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is awesome. The movements are subtle and life-like.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Great job.
> Would love to see some close-up deatil pics, please.


Here are a couple of daytime shots. I'll add some pics tonight with the lighting so you can see what it will look like on Halloween.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are a couple of shots with the correct lighting -


----------

